# Lợi sữa là gì? Top sản phẩm lợi sữa an toàn nhất dành cho mẹ



## mommom2021 (14/10/21)

Trong các năm tháng đầu đời, trẻ rất bắt buộc phải cung ứng rất đầy đủ những dưỡng chất, khoáng chất để nâng tầm phát triển toàn diện quy trình tiến độ đầu, bé nhận chất dinh dưỡng chính từ sữa mẹ. Mặc dù vậy nhiều mẹ gặp thực trạng tắc sữa, sữa loãng, mất sữa. *Lợi sữa* MonMom- người bạn đồng hành của những mẹ.

*Thế nào là lợi sữa?*





Thế nào là lợi sữa?​Hiểu đơn giản thì lợi sữa nghĩa là có tương đối nhiều sữa mẹ. Lượng sữa đó đủ với nhu cầu từng ngày của bé mà mẹ không cần phải bổ trợ thêm sữa ngoài. ngoài ra lợi sữa còn hiểu là đảm bảo chất lượng sữa ở bên phía trong.

*Ưu điểm khi mẹ lợi sữa*

Lợi sữa thì có nghĩa là sữa đặc, nhiều chất. Nguồn sữa đó giúp bé có đủ chất dinh dưỡng, có sức đề kháng tốt từ đó phát triển một cách toàn diện. Nhờ đó mà việc nuôi con của mẹ cũng trở nên dễ dàng, nhẹ nhàng hơn. Bé ít bị ốm vặt.

Ngoài ra khi mẹ tiết ra nhiều sữa sẽ giúp cải thiện sữa khỏe. Kích thích quá trình giảm cân tự nhiên, sớm lấy lại vóc dáng. Nhờ đó mà tâm trạng của mẹ cũng thoải mái, nhẹ nhàng hơn. Giảm tình trạng stress, trầm cảm sau sinh.

*Tổng hợp các sản phẩm lợi sữa tốt nhất hiện nay:*

*1.Viên Uống Lợi Sữa Fenugreek Seed*

*Viên Uống Lợi Sữa Fenugreek Seed* là sản phẩm chính hãng Nature's Way của Mỹ, được chiết xuất 100% từ loại cỏ cari có tác dụng kích thích khả năng tiết sữa mẹ. Sản phẩm được các bà mẹ đánh giá cao trên amazon và drugstore.

*Fenugreek *hay còn được gọi cỏ cà ri được biết đến là loại thảo dược thường thấy trong khu vực Địa Trung Hải. Những người phụ nữ ở Etiopia thường ăn loại thảo dược này để có có sữa cho con bú. *Fenugreek* vốn chứa các tiền chất hormone giúp thúc đẩy quá trình cung cấp sữa, tăng chất lượng cùng khả năng tiết sữa. Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân khiến nhiều mẹ ít sữa trong đó nguyên nhân chủ yếu và khó chữa nhất là do cơ địa của người mẹ. Có nhiều mẹ tuyến vú chưa phát triển nên khi sinh con sữa về ít hoặc chất lượng sữa không cao. Lúc này dù có ăn nhiều cháo móng giò cũng không giúp mẹ có nhiều sữa được. Cỏ cà ri tác động kép đến tuyến vú của người phụ nữ: Một mặt chúng kích thích khả năng tiết sữa, đồng thời còn cân bằng hormone của phụ nữ, kích thích tuyến vú phát triển, giải quyết vấn đề thiếu sữa và không có sữa của các bà mẹ.

*Viên Uống Lợi Sữa Fenugreek Seed kh*ông có chứa các chất gây dị ứng và được chiết xuất 100% từ thảo dược tự nhiên nên sẽ không gây các tác dụng phụ đến mẹ và bé nếu bạn sử dụng đúng quy trình.





_Viên Uống Lợi Sữa Fenugreek Seed, 180 viên_​

*2.VIÊN LỢI SỮA PIGEON*

Sữa mẹ là nguồn dinh dưỡng quý giá mà bất kỳ người mẹ nào cũng muốn dành cho con mình. Với lợi ích to lớn mà sữa mẹ mang lại, tất cả các bà mẹ đều khao khát có được bầu sữa căng tràn và chất lượng cho con. Đặc biệt với những mẹ ít sữa, mất sữa, tắc sữa thì hành trình tìm được nguồn sữa tốt nhất cho con quả thực gian nan và vất vả.* Viên lợi sữa Pigeon* - người bạn đồng hành giúp các mẹ cải thiện chất lượng và số lượng sữa mẹ, giải pháp cho mẹ thiếu sữa, mất sữa, tắc sữa.

*Viên lợi sữa Pigeon* dùng để hỗ trợ kích thích tuyến sữa của những bà mẹ đang cho con bú, giúp các mẹ nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ dễ dàng hơn.
Cung cấp chất dinh dưỡng cho sự phát triển của bé thông qua các chất dinh dưỡng trong sữa mẹ , cần thiết cho cơ thể của mẹ và sữa mẹ.
*Viên lợi sữa Pigeon *bao gồm nhiều chất dinh dưỡng, sắt, axit folic, canxi, chất xơ và hơn 10 loại vitamin kết hợp cân bằng các chất bổ sung.
Hoàn toàn không chứa phẩm màu, chất tạo mùi, phụ gia.





_Viên lợi sữa Pigeon_​
Mong rằng qua chia sẻ của *MonMom* sẽ giúp các mẹ có nhiều kiến thức hơn trong quá trình chăm sóc bé yêu cũng như các cách có thể lợi sữa.


----------

